# MK5 satellite radio harness



## tellum (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm purchasing a used Sirius receiver from a user here on the 'tex.
My car (2007 Jetta base) never came with a satellite tuner so I don't have the harness required for the installation (or the antenna, but that's not an issue).
I've called my dealer to see if we could order the part, but they're unable to find a part number for the harness.
We tried for Jetta's as well as GTI's and Rabbits with no luck.
My question is whether or not this is even an orderable part, and if not, what are other people in my situation doing to get their satellite tuners installed.
Are there connectors, pins, and wire that I can purchase to create my own cable? I remember reading about someone using CAT-5 cable and adding connectors, but can't seem to find that post now.
A search revealed that some people are ordering cables from someone on an Audi forum.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## swingingdick (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: MK5 satellite radio harness (tellum)*

this might help if i understand, just punch in your model, etc, it will give you a list of compatible tuners/adaptors/full kits, fair prices too. the one i'm after is out of stock...but ere ya go...
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi...f%3dN


----------

